
Ask HN: Are press releases relevant anymore? - ponderatul
https://medium.com/@cborodescu/press-releases-are-bullshit-dont-feed-that-to-journalists-92ed91388f41
======
ponderatul
This is my company CEO's experience with press releases. I can't decide if
it's funny or dreadful, maybe it's both. What I don't know however is - is
this an isolated case or the common case?

I don't know if it has been discussed or not, but if it has, please don't mind
sharing the links to the discussions, I haven't been able to find anything
similar.

